# 2G/3G users from all over India



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

This is a thread for discussion regarding 2G/3G connections for users from all over India. We can discussion on anything regarding 2G/3G connection, let it be, speed, problem in connection, APN, plans, loopholes etc.
Feel free to post your opinion/problem here and the posts should be like,
*Operator:* Airtel/Aircel/BSNL etc 
*Connection:* 2G/3G 
*Circle:* Delhi NCR/Maharashtra/UP West etc
And then write down what you want to say.

For example,
*Operator:* Airtel
*Connection:* 2G
*Circle:* Bihar/Jharkhand
Airtel 2G is the best connection I've ever used till date and I'm just too happy with it and the most amazing thing is that I use it on my PC. I get a speed of around 30-40 kBps at night and normally during the day time it gives around 15-25 kBps.

P.S. - Anyone who sees this thread and knows any 2G/3G user, please refer this thread to your friend/relative/who so ever is using 2G/3G connection. That could be the least you can do, thank you 

P.P.S. - For users of Bihar/Jharkhand circle, there's a specific thread *here*.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2013)

*Operator: *Airtel
*Connection:* 2G & 3G both
*Circle:* Jaipur/Rajasthan 
Airtel 2G on my mobile gives a average speed of about 10KBps.
My Airtel 3G data card most of the times gives 200KBps+ speeds, The highest speed i can remember was around 700KBps. Pretty Decent IMO but it's a little costly.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> *Operator: *Airtel
> *Connection:* 2G & 3G both
> *Circle:* Jaipur
> Airtel 2G on my mobile gives a average speed of about 10KBps.
> My Airtel 3G data card most of the times gives 200KBps+ speeds, The highest speed i can remember is around 700KBps. Pretty Decent IMO but it's a little costly.


Your circle would be Rajasthan and not Jaipur 
Anyways, seems like you get a little bit low speed in 2G and 3G both. Maybe you use in peak hours, trying using in the morning, like 5-6 AM onwards and then see the speed.
3G is costly


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

Operator: Aircel
Connection: 3G 
Circle:karnataka 

You can get 6GB of data with recharge of 447.(2GB each month upto 3 months then 128Kbps unlimited data)Speed varies from 200 to 500KBps.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

We already have a thread for this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=152213


----------



## rst (May 4, 2013)

Operator: IDEA,Tata Docomo,BSNL,Reliance
 Connection: 2G 
Circle:UP west

*Tata Docomo* gives me average speed of 15 KBps 
but it has connection problem with data card modem
Most of the time it shows *dial fail*
Its really frustrating

*IDEA*  gives me average speed of 17-18 KBps 
It always connect in first trial
Although IDEA is costly as compare to Tata docomo (2G pack)
But now a days I am using IDEA

*BSNL* and *Reliance* give me average speed of 5-10 KBps 
I avoid them for 2G internet


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> We already have a thread for this Post your mobile internet (2G/3G/Wifi) speeds here


This thread is not only about speed, it's about everything related to 2G and 3G. Read the first post, it says : *This is a thread for discussion regarding 2G/3G connections for users from all over India. We can discussion on anything regarding 2G/3G connection, let it be, speed, problem in connection, APN, plans, loopholes etc.*



rst said:


> Operator: IDEA,Tata Docomo,BSNL,Reliance
> Connection: 2G
> Circle:UP west
> 
> ...


Try using BSNL and Reliance with a 2G pack on WCDMA mode, you'll get better speeds.



Minion said:


> Operator: Aircel
> Connection: 3G
> Circle:karnataka
> 
> You can get 6GB of data with recharge of 447.(2GB each month upto 3 months then 128Kbps unlimited data)Speed varies from 200 to 500KBps.


It's a nice plan, I mean it's too good and VFM is awesome unless speed is decent as in Bihar/Jharkhand circle, Aircel 3G is crap.


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Your circle would be Rajasthan and not Jaipur


ohh..  



sahil1033 said:


> Anyways, seems like you get a little bit low speed in 2G and 3G both. Maybe you use in peak hours, trying using in the morning, like 5-6 AM onwards and then see the speed.
> 3G is costly


Well its mostly because of the area where i live 
Their are no(working) broadband connections available in my area


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> ohh..
> 
> 
> Well its mostly because of the area where i live
> Their are no(working) broadband connections available in my area


How's that possible? Not even BSNL bband?


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

Well our BSNL landline is dead most of the time, so you can expect how will the internet work(especially since BSNL BB could give errors even when landline is working).
BTW it works fine in an area just ~0.5Kms from my home.


----------



## rst (May 4, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Try using BSNL and Reliance with a 2G pack on WCDMA mode, you'll get better speeds.



They don't give 3G signal with HSPA/UMTS network mode (in such case they will show no device)
With auto or edge/gprs network mode, they show 2G signal
Thats why speed is  of 5-10 KBps


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

rst said:


> They don't give 3G signal with HSPA/UMTS network mode (in such case they will show no device)
> With auto or edge/gprs network mode, they show 2G signal
> Thats why speed is  of 5-10 KBps


Then you don't have 3G activated on your SIM, activate 3G then. Find the procedure and activate on your SIM and you'll get the signal in UMTS mode. Maybe you've to send some kind of message to activate it. *(for Reliance)*

BSNL has made some changes regarding this issue, well in Bihar/Jharkhand circle, to activate 3G, an e-recharge of 180 or something is required. I'm myself a BSNL user but I've Nokia X2-02 with me, so no 3G. Well this is about Bihar/Jharkhand circle, I don't know about your circle. Just talk to customer care regarding this. One of my friend runs BSNL 3G on a loophole, he recharges with 200 something pack which gives 10 GB 2G data and runs it on UMTS/WCDMA mode and hola! he gets 3G speed. *(for BSNL)*



Niilesh said:


> Well our BSNL landline is dead most of the time, so you can expect how will the internet work(especially since BSNL BB could give errors even when landline is working).
> BTW it works fine in an area just ~0.5Kms from my home.


Oh! so sad, anyways use airtel 2G on UMTS/WCDMA mode and you might get lucky (if you know what i mean )


----------



## rst (May 5, 2013)

Operator: IDEA
 Connection: 2G 
 Circle: UP west

IDEA gives me average speed of 17-18 KBps in window 7 32 bits

But now it is giving me speed of 30-31 KBps in window 8 64 bits


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

rst said:


> Operator: IDEA
> Connection: 2G
> Circle: UP west
> 
> ...


Speed varies according to OS


----------



## rst (May 5, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Speed varies according to OS



I think changing window does not show any change in speed.

It is due to some trick 

I am working on it


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

rst said:


> I think changing window does not show any change in speed.
> 
> It is due to some trick
> 
> I am working on it


What trick?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

Operator: Vodafone
Connection: 2G
Circle: Maharashtra
normal speed is 10KBps but it spikes up to 20KBps sometimes


----------



## sahil1033 (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Operator: Vodafone
> Connection: 2G
> Circle: Maharashtra
> normal speed is 10KBps but it spikes up to 20KBps sometimes


I've heard that you can't run a 2G pack on UMTS/WCDMA network, is that true?


----------



## rst (May 5, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> What trick?



I don't know.

But there is something, thats why speed is increasing 2 times


----------



## sahil1033 (May 6, 2013)

rst said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But there is something, thats why speed is increasing 2 times


Okay! Have fun with your trick 
If I get to know about any loophole, I'll post here for sure and feel free to share any kind of trick in this thread.


----------



## ramakanta (May 7, 2013)

In Odisha Aircel and BSNL , BEST OF THE BEST !!!


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> In Odisha Aircel and BSNL , BEST OF THE BEST !!!


It's rare to hear some good words about Aircel.


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I've heard that you can't run a 2G pack on UMTS/WCDMA network, is that true?



In Aircel/Vodafone you can't. If you search for UMTS/WCDMA network and select it, it would show network not available.(if you have put 2g pack)

In Airtel/BSNL you can, but speed is around 40kb to 50 kb


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> In Odisha Aircel and BSNL , BEST OF THE BEST !!!



In Chennai/ Tamil Nadu it's the worst.. No wonder they give unlimited plan on 3g for 8 or 9rs. Because the speed is 10kb after you cross FUP.


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

OPERATOR: Airtel
CONNECTION: 2g 
CIRCLE: Tamil Nadu

I get normally 10-20kb in 2g. And I'm quite satisfied with this speed after using crap aircel with 0-5kb.
And in airtel sometimes in 2g speed increases slightly like 25kb I would change to 3g mode and get 45-70kb for few hours


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

Guys anyone know about unlimited 3g plan on airtel ?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> In Aircel/Vodafone you can't. If you search for UMTS/WCDMA network and select it, it would show network not available.(if you have put 2g pack)
> 
> In Airtel/BSNL you can, but speed is around 40kb to 50 kb


But I've used 2G plan on 3G network in Aircel 



ariftwister said:


> In Chennai/ Tamil Nadu it's the worst.. No wonder they give unlimited plan on 3g for 8 or 9rs. Because the speed is 10kb after you cross FUP.


same here with Aircel in Bihar/Jharkhand circle 



ariftwister said:


> Guys anyone know about unlimited 3g plan on airtel ?


In recent times TRAI has brought many changes including changes in data plans too and since then there's no such unlimited plan on any network. Even if they call the plan unlimited, that's not unlimited, like the best plan I know is in MTNL 3G which gives 209 GB in Rs. 1650 for 30 days. Sounds nearly unlimited but it's not impossible to spend 209 GB in 30 days  All the ISPs are providing unlimited plans now but with FUP and the good speed you get is upto very less data. Nearly everyone is frustrated with internet these days including me. I think you should look for BSNL plans in your circle, maybe you find a good plan.
Airtel provides 30 mins. of 3G data at Rs. 9 valid for a day in Bihar/Jharkhand circle, that's the best plan I know. Rest are ****!


----------



## CyberKID (May 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys anyone know about unlimited 3g plan on airtel ?


There's nothing like unlimited. There's FUP. Your speeds are throttled down once you finish your allotted data.

BTW, My 3G Plan:
Operator: Airtel
Circle: Delhi/NCR
Connection: 3G
Data Pack: Rs. 749 for 4GB

I usually get speeds in the range of 350-550 KBps (KiloBytes per second), and the peak, I've got was about 850 KBps (i.e. ~7.1 Mbps)


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> There's nothing like unlimited. There's FUP. Your speeds are throttled down once you finish your allotted data.


 Yes bro I know about FUP what i'm asking is best 3g plan in airtel


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> But I've used 2G plan on 3G network in Aircel
> 
> Airtel provides 30 mins. of 3G data at Rs. 9 valid for a day in Bihar/Jharkhand circle, that's the best plan I know. Rest are ****!



Oh..May be your lucky, I tried in aircel but I didn't get 3g.
Or else maybe I was getting 3g at 20kb so I might have considered it as 2g LOL

I know about that half hour plan on airtel.. 
My friend once told me, "rs200 @2 gb fup-airtel 3g"
Is this plan available?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Oh..May be your lucky, I tried in aircel but I didn't get 3g.
> Or else maybe I was getting 3g at 20kb so I might have considered it as 2g LOL
> 
> I know about that half hour plan on airtel..
> ...


That's still running and I'm using it now too but there's a correction. It's *2G* and *not 3G*, Rs. 199, 2G speed upto 2GB and after that unimited data @ 40 kbps (5 kBps)



CyberKID said:


> There's nothing like unlimited. There's FUP. Your speeds are throttled down once you finish your allotted data.
> 
> BTW, My 3G Plan:
> Operator: Airtel
> ...


Have you ever used any of these plans 655/755/855 ?? They are the unlimited plans with FUP, have you used anyone of these yet?


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> That's still running and I'm using it now too but there's a correction. It's *2G* and *not 3G*, Rs. 199, 2G speed upto 2GB and after that unimited data @ 40 kbps (5 kBps)


Oh no.. My Friend particularly said 3g that's why I was interested.. 
Normally im getting 10kb only in 2g


----------



## CyberKID (May 7, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> That's still running and I'm using it now too but there's a correction. It's *2G* and *not 3G*, Rs. 199, 2G speed upto 2GB and after that unimited data @ 40 kbps (5 kBps)
> 
> 
> *Have you ever used any of these plans 655/755/855 ?? They are the unlimited plans with FUP, have you used anyone of these yet?*


I can't get any such denominations in online recharge. Also, I've never heard of any such plans. the 755 plan, which, I believe is through offline mode, gives 4GB for 30 days.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Oh no.. My Friend particularly said 3g that's why I was interested..
> Normally im getting 10kb only in 2g


That can't be possible, at Rs. 251, you get 1 GB 3G data for 30 days. It's 2G I'm damn sure but still confirm it from *airtel.in*



CyberKID said:


> I can't get any such denominations in online recharge. Also, I've never heard of any such plans. the 755 plan, which, I believe is through offline mode, gives 4GB for 30 days.


It's there online, go to *airtel.in* and click on recharge prepaid and there you can see these plans.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2013)

Well Vodafone 3g dongle has an apparently "discounted" plan of Rs.700 for 5GB data and thereafter 2G data.


----------



## CyberKID (May 7, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> It's there online, go to *airtel.in* and click on recharge prepaid and there you can see these plans.


It quite shows up for the 3G Tariff plans, but, there's no such option for online recharge (atleast in my circle-Delhi). The denominations available are: 102, 249, 449, 749,1499.


----------



## ariftwister (May 7, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> It quite shows up for the 3G Tariff plans, but, there's no such option for online recharge (atleast in my circle-Delhi). The denominations available are: 102, 249, 449, 749,1499.



As far as I know, airtel has android app called myairtel which has online recharge (maybe)


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> It quite shows up for the 3G Tariff plans, but, there's no such option for online recharge (atleast in my circle-Delhi). The denominations available are: 102, 249, 449, 749,1499.


visit *airtel prepaid recharge* and then *see this*
you must be choosing *exclusive web offer*, that's why it didn't show those plans



thetechfreak said:


> Well Vodafone 3g dongle has an apparently "discounted" plan of Rs.700 for 5GB data and thereafter 2G data.


It's a bit cheaper than the plans provided by other ISPs but the loss with vodafone 3G is that you can't switch to 3G network when you are using 2G data


----------



## CyberKID (May 8, 2013)

mate check out that image again.
The option 3G Internet Recharge under your circle recharge is actually disabled. You can't select that one.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 8, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> mate check out that image again.
> The option 3G Internet Recharge under your circle recharge is actually disabled. You can't select that one.


My bad, I was about to tell you regarding that and I forget! Anyways, Airtel and many other ISPs are facing hard time with their 3G license (I don't know what exactly the matter is), so maybe Delhi circle has been affected by this problem. In Bihar/Jharkhand circle, the 3G recharge is enabled. maybe wait till the problem gets sorted and you'll find those plans under that option only.


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 14, 2013)

Operator: TATA DOCOMO
Connection: 2G & 3G both
Circle:Meerut


----------



## harsh1387 (May 15, 2013)

Am on vodafone. Need advice on what 3g plan to choose. Been using BB plan since last 3 years and now switching to android.
My usage will be Twitter, facebook, whatsapp. I check a lot of sites but not interested in watching videos.
Any advice?
NCR region.


----------



## CyberKID (May 15, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Am on vodafone. Need advice on what 3g plan to choose. Been using BB plan since last 3 years and now switching to android.
> My usage will be Twitter, facebook, whatsapp. I check a lot of sites but not interested in watching videos.
> Any advice?
> NCR region.


May be the monthly Rs. 250 1GB plan will suffice your needs. There's one thing however in vodafone, I like. You can actually carryover any unused data at the end of the month when you recharge before the expiry of the plan. In Airtel, you can't even recharge until even an MB of data is left in your account.


----------



## harsh1387 (May 15, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> May be the monthly Rs. 250 1GB plan will suffice your needs. There's one thing however in vodafone, I like. You can actually carryover any unused data at the end of the month when you recharge before the expiry of the plan. In Airtel, you can't even recharge until even an MB of data is left in your account.



By recharge you mean the prepaid connection right. I have a postpaid connection. So will the unused data in postpaid also get carried over?
I guess you are also using the 3g plan. Could you tell me which one and your usage pattern?


----------



## CyberKID (May 16, 2013)

Yes, I meant the recharge on a prepaid number. As for the Postpaid connection, I can't comment as I do not have a postpaid 3G connection, neither any of my known people have.
As for my plan goes, I'm using Airtel's Rs. 750 4GB plan on a prepaid connection with an unlocked data card. I usually use up to 3-3.5 GB each month, and on the last day of the data validity term, I am required to finish off 0.5-1 GB of data in the last 3-4 hours of the day.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

I currently use Vodafone's 2g unlimited plan for Rs. 194 with 2 Gb FUP. Speeds before the FUP are good. the only problem is the low FUP. Vodafones should increase it to say 3 GB and post FUP speeds to 10 KBps.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

Isn't there a option to vote NONE ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Isn't there a option to vote NONE ?


Try to read the pool question as "the best ISP among these".


----------



## sahil1033 (May 21, 2013)

metalheadgrv said:


> Operator: TATA DOCOMO
> Connection: 2G & 3G both
> Circle:Meerut
> 
> View attachment 10528


your circle would be UP West i guess and not Meerut 



harshilsharma63 said:


> I currently use Vodafone's 2g unlimited plan for Rs. 194 with 2 Gb FUP. Speeds before the FUP are good. the only problem is the low FUP. Vodafones should increase it to say 3 GB and post FUP speeds to 10 KBps.


same plead with airtel 2G too, speed after FUP sucks big time


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

Docomo in mumbai sucks, no 3g, and 2g speed is like 10-15 kbps max..


----------



## shreymittal (May 21, 2013)

Tata photon sucks everywhere here too seriously.. 
"yha toh chlta hi ni hai sala google bhi open ni hota tha"

Edit: @nickaustin Check your pm


----------



## sahil1033 (May 21, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Docomo in mumbai sucks, no 3g, and 2g speed is like 10-15 kbps max..


Is Docomo that bad in Mumbai? 
I mean, I've heard Docomo running perfectly in other circles



shreymittal said:


> Tata photon sucks everywhere here too seriously..
> "yha toh chlta hi ni hai sala google bhi open hota tha"


true that and the plans are VFM handicapped


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Is Docomo that bad in Mumbai?
> I mean, I've heard Docomo running perfectly in other circles



It was pretty good some 5-6 months ago, the speeds were bad after 3g was introduced.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 22, 2013)

Airtel 2g speeds are awesome in bangalore. Averages 23kbps in download manager.


----------



## papul1993 (May 22, 2013)

Vodafone 2G at my village gives me 20 kBps. In Guwahati 'city' though, I hardly get over 5 kBps.

BSNL 3G gives me 200 - 300 kBps during night time. During day time they regularly throttle speeds to 512 kbps.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Vodafone 2G at my village gives me 20 kBps. In Guwahati 'city' though, I hardly get over 5 kBps.
> 
> BSNL 3G gives me 200 - 300 kBps during night time. During day time they regularly throttle speeds to 512 kbps.


Haha, the problem in a city is server being too busy and the result is poor speed.


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

"USA 5G launch kar rha aur hum 2G pe hi baithe hai"..


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> "USA 5G launch kar rha aur hum 2G pe hi baithe hai"..


Well when it comes to internet, India is way behind any other country


----------



## CyberKID (May 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> "USA 5G launch kar rha aur hum 2G pe hi baithe hai"..


Abhi hum 2G scam ki proceedings khatam karne me lage hain. uske baad 3G aur 4G scam aayega. tab kahin jaa kar 5G scam ka number aayega. Till then, enjoy 2G.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Abhi hum 2G scam ki proceedings khatam karne me lage hain. uske baad 3G aur 4G scam aayega. tab kahin jaa kar 5G scam ka number aayega. Till then, enjoy 2G.


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2013)

Carrier - reliance 
Plan - 247rs for 1.1gb data and 150rs talk time, both valid for 30 days when you recharge online 
Circle -  Delhi 
It's the cheapest I guess(after aircel)..  B-)


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 22, 2013)

Operator: Tata Docomo
Circle: Kendrapara, Orissa
Connection: 2G
Data Pack: Rs. 126 for 2GB/3GB varies each month , damn Tata.

Well, the most annoying is getting connected to Internet. You've to dial at least 5-10 times to get connected and still it gets disconnected quite often. But, I've found a solution using software "Reconnect" 
Download speed varies from 15-28 Kbps. Overall, pages open quite fast and its sufficient for me.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 22, 2013)

pramudit said:


> Carrier - reliance
> Plan - 247rs for 1.1gb data and 150rs talk time, both valid for 30 days when you recharge online
> Circle -  Delhi
> It's the cheapest I guess(after aircel)..  B-)


That's 2G data or 3G data ??


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> That's 2G data or 3G data ??



It's 3g...


----------



## sahil1033 (May 23, 2013)

pramudit said:


> It's 3g...


Nice plan I would say.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone suggest me any VFM (Value For Money) 2G plan running in any of the circle of any operator ??
For example, Reliance had a 2G plan @178 for a month which provided 20 GB but sadly they've discontinued the plan.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> For example, Reliance had a 2G plan @178 for a month which provided 20 GB but sadly they've discontinued the plan.



Woah...
Rs.178 for 20GB is it typo? ?


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2013)

Guys need your help

The airtel 2g 3g combo plan provides (500mb 2g+ 500mb 3g) for rs 150, now during this plan will I be able to use rs 8 unlimited 3g for 1/2 hour plan ??


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Can anyone suggest me any VFM (Value For Money) 2G plan running in any of the circle of any operator ??
> For example, Reliance had a 2G plan @178 for a month which provided 20 GB but sadly they've discontinued the plan.



look at Aircel Tariff plans but the most stupid thing is I applied for a aircel connection but the damn sim was not activated even after 10 days so got the sim replaced with a new one ( and new no. ) and still waiting for activation .. don't know how long it would take.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 29, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Woah...
> Rs.178 for 20GB is it typo? ?


Nah, not a typo at all. I've used this plan but the sad part is Reliance has revised it's plans and they've removed this plan :'(



ariftwister said:


> Guys need your help
> 
> The airtel 2g 3g combo plan provides (500mb 2g+ 500mb 3g) for rs 150, now during this plan will I be able to use rs 8 unlimited 3g for 1/2 hour plan ??


Afaik, you can't activate any 3G plan until you've less than 50 MB 2G data in your account balance. For clear instructions, call Customer Care.
See, I'm using 2 GB 2G @ Rs. 199 plan and I can't activate the 30 mins. 3G plan. *sad*
For any help in airtel, feel free to ask. 



topgear said:


> look at Aircel Tariff plans but the most stupid thing is I applied for a aircel connection but the damn sim was not activated even after 10 days so got the sim replaced with a new one ( and new no. ) and still waiting for activation .. don't know how long it would take.


Aircel has the most stupid speed among all the ISPs, it's 3G is equivalent to airtel and Vodafone 2G.
I feel pity for your new Aircel connection, even I own an Aircel SIM and it's like a trash for me.
A month back, I was using Aircel 3G mornings plan (This was a promotional offer and free offer. According to the plan, just dial *122*456# from your Aircel SIM to activate and use free 3G everyday from 6 AM to 9 AM) and the speed was so bad that you can't even imagine.
Anyways, stay away from Aircel or you'll end up having high blood pressure.


----------



## pramudit (May 29, 2013)

Aircel is cheap and I guess that's the reason it's slow, many people are using it and it may have overloaded aircel pathetic network capability. But since its cheap, people don't mind using it...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2013)

Operator: Vodafone
Circle: Kolkata
Connection: 3G
Data Pack: Rs. 250 for 1GB/Month

Awesome speed. Vodafone and Airtel always tops in matter of connection and reliability.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 29, 2013)

pramudit said:


> Aircel is cheap and I guess that's the reason it's slow, many people are using it and it may have overloaded aircel pathetic network capability. But since its cheap, people don't mind using it...


infact more people use airtel but still airtel maintains its repo whereas on the other hand Aircel is **** man !!



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Operator: Vodafone
> Circle: Kolkata
> Connection: 3G
> Data Pack: Rs. 250 for 1GB/Month
> ...


about the speed thing,


----------



## harsh1387 (May 29, 2013)

Went for 650 rs/3gb plan in vodafone postpaid. 
Already consumed 500mb in 3 days. 
Speed is really good.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 29, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> Went for 650 rs/3gb plan in vodafone postpaid.
> Already consumed 500mb in 3 days.
> Speed is really good.


Happens with almost every 3G user


----------



## manishsoni307 (May 29, 2013)

Is there any trick for docomo 3g in haryana.any paid or free trick.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> look at Aircel Tariff plans but the most stupid thing is I applied for a aircel connection but the damn sim was not activated even after 10 days so got the sim replaced with a new one ( and new no. ) and still waiting for activation .. don't know how long it would take.


Well I bought a docomo sim about 60 days ago. Still not activated. I don't even bother anymore.

Operator= tata docomo
circle=bangalore
250 inr plan
1gb 3g+2g unlimited for 1 month
222rs talktime.
speed of 3g varies between 2 to 3mbps


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

^^ docomo reminds me of indicom 



sahil1033 said:


> Nah, not a typo at all. I've used this plan but the sad part is Reliance has revised it's plans and they've removed this plan :'(
> 
> 
> Afaik, you can't activate any 3G plan until you've less than 50 MB 2G data in your account balance. For clear instructions, call Customer Care.
> ...



did not know that aircel is so pathetic only heard aircel's net speed is not good .



pramudit said:


> Aircel is cheap and I guess that's the reason it's slow, many people are using it and it may have overloaded aircel pathetic network capability. But since its cheap, people don't mind using it...



I'll be using Wi-Fi mainly and has bsnl 2G sim ( works Ok in WCDMA mode - android shows this and nokia shows it as 3G when UMTS is enabled and gives around 20-35 KB/S which is good enough for mobile browsing ) .. well, aircel is only as a backup plan only if they don't screw SIM activation like before but if they do I'll I get airtel for sure.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 30, 2013)

manishsoni307 said:


> Is there any trick for docomo 3g in haryana.any paid or free trick.


Never used DoCoMo, so, unaware of any trick but I heard my friends in Kota (Rajasthan circle) getting 3G speed on Docomo while having 2G plan.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Well I bought a docomo sim about 60 days ago. Still not activated. I don't even bother anymore.
> 
> Operator= tata docomo
> circle=bangalore
> ...


Nice plan, you get balance and 1 GB data too. Impressive plan 



topgear said:


> ^^ docomo reminds me of indicom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead go for airtel, it's good and reliable and the best thing is that it's the most vulnerable to loopholes  I've enjoyed many


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I wikk be shifting to Kokata in July, for M.A in Presidency College. I want a value for money package where I can manage 1 month of speedy lagfree Dota2 play. Iwont be downloading videos or do YouTube stuffs. Just gaming and slight research work, study related stuff etc. My phone is 4g LTE capable,Xperia SP, so will it work with Airtel 4G? 
If Kolkata 3G is gud nuff for online gaming then I wont need to take 4G.

Kindly recommend a telecom provider. I am using IDEA now,and I wont mind changing it if the the alternative has better service. Are there any Kolkata resident here?

By the way, my friend in Dimapur,Nagaland,he activated a Rs14 Airtel 3G pack. For more than a month till today he is enjoying unlimited 3G. He watches Dota videos on YouTube whole day whole night..unfortunatEly he uses a old Nokia Phone with 2.5inch screen..


----------



## harsh1387 (Jun 12, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/12/yda7ymu2.jpg

This is the speed am getting on Vodafone 3g Delhi


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 12, 2013)

harsh1387 said:


> *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/12/yda7ymu2.jpg
> 
> This is the speed am getting on Vodafone 3g Delhi


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

^^
Even that's about the fastest I've ever hit on Vodafone 3G. Their 3G services are really good, if only their data caps were higher


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Even that's about the fastest I've ever hit on Vodafone 3G. Their 3G services are really good, if only their data caps were higher


Even airtel 3G is good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Hey guys, I wikk be shifting to Kokata in July, for M.A in Presidency College. I want a value for money package where I can manage 1 month of speedy lagfree Dota2 play. Iwont be downloading videos or do YouTube stuffs. Just gaming and slight research work, study related stuff etc. My phone is 4g LTE capable,Xperia SP, so will it work with Airtel 4G?
> If Kolkata 3G is gud nuff for online gaming then I wont need to take 4G.
> 
> Kindly recommend a telecom provider. I am using IDEA now,and I wont mind changing it if the the alternative has better service. Are there any Kolkata resident here?
> ...



Airtel 4G Tariffs are really high. If you can afford it no issues.

But Vodafone rocks here. I guess Vodafone 3G will be enough for your need.

Here's a snapshot of Vodafone 3G.

*www.speedtest.net/wp/2216440.png


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 19, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Airtel 4G Tariffs are really high. If you can afford it no issues.
> 
> But Vodafone rocks here. I guess Vodafone 3G will be enough for your need.
> 
> ...


Well, highest speed I saw in airtel 3G was 912 kBps by IDM on a 7.2 mbps modem.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Well, highest speed I saw in airtel 3G was 912 kBps by IDM on a 7.2 mbps modem.



Highest speed I got on airtel 3G was over 1100 KBps on IDM.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 24, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Highest speed I got on airtel 3G was over 1100 KBps on IDM.


maybe I could've got more as my modem was a 7.2 Mbps one only


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 24, 2013)

Which company has the best 3G data plan in Mumbai ? Best as in cheapest plans...


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 25, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Which company has the best 3G data plan in Mumbai ? Best as in cheapest plans...


i guess it would be MTNL for sure, MTNL delhi has coolest plans I've ever seen


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 17, 2013)

Which ISP is the best in Dehradun?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Operator: TATA DOCOMO
Connection: 2G & 3G both
Place: Nagpur

I am currently using the Rs. 250 plan in which you get Rs. 222 talktime, 1GB 3G data & post 1GB, you get unlimited 2G.. I find it extremely efficient..but, as many have already said, sometimes it takes a lot of tries to get connected to net..
Makes it very frustrating when you wanna check mail urgently & you end up clicking reload a million times hoping you'd get connected.. 
Speed-wise, i can't complain...its one of the best !!!
I get this speed on my 3G docomo ( translates into roughly   Download : 800 kB/sec  & Upload : 200 kB/sec )
*i.imgur.com/wctWhng.png

& i got this speed on my 2G Docomo ( translates into roughly   Download : 15-25kB/sec  & Upload : 10 kB/sec )
*i.imgur.com/uKsOydD.png

My doubt :
Unfortunately, Docomo has very little coverage ( in 2G,3G) in some parts of AP, chennai where i visit..hence, i was wondering whether i should port to Vodafone..Vodafone seems more expensive than Docomo, but
I am planning on porting my Number to Vodafone as i've always seen a Vodafone network in that regions ( sometimes, even 3G)...
Is there any connecting problems in vodafone ( like i have with docomo ) ?? & what about plans ?? any good sub Rs. 250 3G plan in vodafone ??


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Guys is the 30 min plan still active on airtel?
When i go to *121*11# to select the plan it shows 30MB Data @11 Rs. Is it just a typo or the plan got changed?


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 31, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Hey Guys is the 30 min plan still active on airtel?
> When i go to *121*11# to select the plan it shows 30MB Data @11 Rs. Is it just a typo or the plan got changed?


don't be a victim like me, they've changed the plan, now you get only 30 MB instead of 30 mins. 3G


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 2, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> don't be a victim like me, they've changed the plan, now you get only 30 MB instead of 30 mins. 3G


Damn


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 2, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Damn


i know, that's very sad


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Operator: AirTel
Connection: 2G & 3G both
Place: Mumbai

2G speed = 20-50KB/s
3G speed = 400-430 KB/s

i am currently using 2G unlimited plan (rs198pm) as 3G was too fast and 1GB was insuffucient for me, unlimited 3G plan is too costly so stuck with 2G.
Good service, speed better then vodafone and any other operator in india.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Operator: AirTel
> Connection: 2G & 3G both
> Place: Mumbai
> 
> ...


airtel rocks, vodafone doesn't rock as much as airtel and aircel shocks


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm using unlimited 2g plan of airtel. Rs 199. Even after fup I get 6-12kBps speed in idm. Enough for me to access thinkdigit.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2013)

@ankush - 50 in 2g? Even 40 is not possible. It's way over network limits. Can you show some proof?
And I'm yet to come across any service provides which is providing constant speed of even 25KB/s, these days.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 23, 2013)

Operator : Docomo
Connection : 2g
Place : Kendrapara, Orissa

Speeds - > 25-32 Kbps ( 264 kbps speed shown in dongle )


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @ankush - 50 in 2g? Even 40 is not possible. It's way over network limits. Can you show some proof?
> And I'm yet to come across any service provides which is providing constant speed of even 25KB/s, these days.


50 in 2G is possible but in off hours, after 2 AM and before 7 AM.
Proof :-
View attachment 11919


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm using unlimited 2g plan of airtel. Rs 199. Even after fup I get 6-12kBps speed in idm. Enough for me to access thinkdigit.



Word!

Even I'm using. Great for light browsing. Even software updates, anti-virus updates work fast. And I have Microsoft Security Essentials, Iobit Malware fghter, and ASC Pro!

Reliance offered 3G speed at same prices but I don't want to upgrade to a 3G phone yet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 26, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> 50 in 2G is possible but in off hours, after 2 AM and before 7 AM.
> Proof :-
> View attachment 11919



By 2G I meant, 2G network, not pack. You must be getting that speed on 3G network.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> My doubt :
> Unfortunately, Docomo has very little coverage ( in 2G,3G) in some parts of AP, chennai where i visit..hence, i was wondering whether i should port to Vodafone..Vodafone seems more expensive than Docomo, but
> I am planning on porting my Number to Vodafone as i've always seen a Vodafone network in that regions ( sometimes, even 3G)...
> Is there any connecting problems in vodafone ( like i have with docomo ) ?? & what about plans ?? any good sub Rs. 250 3G plan in vodafone ??



I am using Vodafone for last 3 years, and recently they stopped their 3G service here in Bangalore. Better you verify it whether 3G is available at your location and go ahead with porting.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> By 2G I meant, 2G network, not pack. You must be getting that speed on 3G network.


No, I showed you that speed in 2G network only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> No, I showed you that speed in 2G network only.



You sure ? Can you show some proof ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2013)

don't use idm to measure/show speeds.the only way to calculate download speed correctly is by dividing the file size(in kilobytes) divided by total time taken(in seconds).max possible avg speed on 2g in India is ~30-35KB/s that too in some areas of some circles at some times only.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Operator: AirTel
> Connection: 2G & 3G both
> Place: Mumbai
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt that happening. In my case, being in the heart of Delhi, with full network (hovering anything between 88-98%) I never got anything above 25 KB/s.
Anyways, I'm moving on to Reliance. After almost two and half years of continuously using Airtel for 3G Data, I suddenly feel that I should save some money with Reliance offering 4GB data in just 500 bucks, that's almost two thirds I'm shelling out on Airtel 4GB data currently.



whitestar_999 said:


> don't use idm to measure/show speeds.the only way to calculate download speed correctly is by dividing the file size(in kilobytes) divided by total time taken(in seconds).max possible avg speed on 2g in India is ~30-35KB/s that too in some areas of some circles at some times only.


whitestar_999 - you nailed it mate. IDM uses multiple connections to download the file, hence the speed.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> You sure ? Can you show some proof ?


Well I've no such proof as the screenshot was taken somewhere in April. So, all you can do is believe me.



whitestar_999 said:


> don't use idm to measure/show speeds.the only way to calculate download speed correctly is by dividing the file size(in kilobytes) divided by total time taken(in seconds).max possible avg speed on 2g in India is ~30-35KB/s that too in some areas of some circles at some times only.


Well you're right, avg speed is low and also, IDM uses multiple connections and blah blah stuffs but I've reached peak speeds like 45-50 kBps in torrents too but in mornings only, generally from 4 AM - 6 AM.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> whitestar_999 - you nailed it mate. IDM uses multiple connections to download the file, hence the speed.



So ? What whitestar meant that speeds shouldn't be shown using IDM at any moment, as it highly fluctuates and doesn't shows true speeds. Rather use DuMeter.



sahil1033 said:


> Well I've no such proof as the screenshot was taken somewhere in April. So, all you can do is believe me.



Thing is the speeds you quoted is way beyond network/hardware limits of an EDGE network. Typically you can get 236kbps, with theoritical speeds up to 473kbps. In real life, I have not seen speeds >30KB/s.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Thing is the speeds you quoted is way beyond network/hardware limits of an EDGE network. Typically you can get 236kbps, with theoritical speeds up to 473kbps. In real life, I have not seen speeds >30KB/s.


Now, I'm getting a bit confused.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Now, I'm getting a bit confused.



Why ?


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why ?


Because I've seen speeds above 30 kBps in 2G network only and you're saying that crossing 40 is unimaginable.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 29, 2013)

yes, it is.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2013)

its as simple as that EDGE means 2G speed, theoretically speed on paper as mentioned as 236kbps or 437kbps, divide it by 8 to know that actual download speed.
236kbps/8 = 29.5 KBps download speed, for example you have 2Mbps connection, that means 2048 Kbps / 8 = 256 KBps download speed.


----------



## vishpp (Dec 28, 2013)

I m unable to share idea 2g internet 195 rs plan via bluetooth to my Xperia Z1 but m able to share Vodafone's 2g internet maharashtra and Goa circle


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2013)

vishpp said:


> I m unable to share idea 2g internet 195 rs plan via bluetooth to my Xperia Z1 but m able to share Vodafone's 2g internet maharashtra and Goa circle



Sharing is operator independent.
Are you using Z1 to share "its" connection, through Bluetooth?


----------



## vishpp (Dec 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sharing is operator independent.
> Are you using Z1 to share "its" connection, through Bluetooth?



No m using nokia x3-02 for sharing.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 10, 2014)

Is there an unlimited download plan for 3G ?


----------



## sksundram (Feb 10, 2014)

yes, mtnl 3g @1650, UL
 *mtnldelhi.in/dolphin/index.php/tariff-plans


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 15, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Is there an unlimited download plan for 3G ?


Only MTNL Delhi provides unliimited plan as mentioned by @sksundram which is around 209 GB i guess and others do provide unlimited data but cap the speed to 80 kbps (10 kBps) after certain data consumption.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 15, 2014)

MTNL Mumbai also provides the same UL plan as its Delhi counterpart. 
 *mtnlmumbai.in/index.php/mobile/3g/prepaid#3g-prepaid-data-packs 
.... 
and there's no 200 GB data cap here, that's why truly unlimited.


----------



## Yellow Spark (Mar 17, 2014)

Cant get 3G network on Vodafone (up east).... ? Need help for settings


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yellow Spark said:


> Cant get 3G network on Vodafone (up east).... ? Need help for settings


You aren't getting 3G network or you can't run 3G internet?


----------



## tkin (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd voted for both Airtel(used in Hyderabad) and Vodafone(here in kolkata the airtel connection fall backs to vodafone), both are good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

damn, how to get net packs with extended validity? i use at max 500 MBs/month in phone as i have a separate connection for pc but the net packs are not VFM (Rs 150 for 1 GB for 21 days  )


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> damn, how to get net packs with extended validity? i use at max 500 MBs/month in phone as i have a separate connection for pc but the net packs are not VFM (Rs 150 for 1 GB for 21 days  )


BSNL might be having some plans which might suffice your needs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> BSNL might be having some plans which might suffice your needs.



thanks, i will take a trial for 3g speeds (father's bsnl sim)

Rs 139 for 1 GB data 30 days validity sounds good 

for trial i guess Rs 17 voucher (100 MB) should do.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> thanks, i will take a trial for 3g speeds (father's bsnl sim)
> 
> Rs 139 for 1 GB data 30 days validity sounds good
> 
> for trial i guess Rs 17 voucher (100 MB) should do.



Can you post speedtest results too?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2014)

3g is not working.  signal drops when i enable mobile data. 

damn bsnl


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 18, 2014)

oh! poor you
try out airtel night plans, 1 GB 3G @ Rs. 49


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 18, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> oh! poor you
> try out airtel night plans, 1 GB 3G @ Rs. 49



Can you post elaborate details


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> oh! poor you
> try out airtel night plans, 1 GB 3G @ Rs. 49



airtel withdrew 3g from MP/CG circle  and that plan is for 6 hours only 12 AM to 6 AM.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 19, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> oh! poor you
> try out airtel night plans, 1 GB 3G @ Rs. 49






Available in Delhi or not?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 19, 2014)

Earlier we had great plans on Airtel such as rs10. 30mins unlimited. I used to download around 600mb-1gb in that small span of time


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Earlier we had great plans on Airtel such as rs10. 30mins unlimited. I used to download around 600mb-1gb in that small span of time



Blame the government of india for that, greedy b@st@rds schemed so much money from the telle companies that we have to suffer.


----------



## Detailer (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey everybody!
I have purchased the tata docomo photon max wifi data card 
Though the plan has the speed limit of 6.8 Mbps I hardly get it above 100kbps and it is awful I'm in Delhi can anyone please explain  me what this is?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 19, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Can you post elaborate details





tanmaymohan said:


> Available in Delhi or not?



check *airtel.in/night


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2014)

^ Thanks for the link, Is it for only one night??




1GB @ 49 Rs
unlimited @ 8 Rs??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> ^ Thanks for the link, Is it for only one night??
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14196&d=1397908484
> 
> 1GB @ 49 Rs
> unlimited @ 8 Rs??



unlimited on 2G speeds  from 12 AM to 6 AM for one time only. all night plans are valid for this same period.


----------



## Shah (Apr 20, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> ^ Thanks for the link, Is it for only one night??
> 
> View attachment 14196
> 
> ...








that 8 rupee pack is valid for only half an hour.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

Shah said:


> that 8 rupee pack is valid for only half an hour.



I tested it. full 6 hours (12-6 AM). 

somehow, got the 3g signal on BSNL. 
speed at max 1 mbps in very low signal ( 2 bars out of 5). though the sim used for testing is about 7 years old and i think the signal problem was related to sim.

No 3g signal inside house.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

I've applied for MNP to get my number ported from Airtel to BSNL (airtel 3g rates are Rs 350 for 1gb data for 1 month here, which sux). how do I check the porting status? call the CC?


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've applied for MNP to get my number ported from Airtel to BSNL (airtel 3g rates are Rs 350 for 1gb data for 1 month here, which sux). how do I check the porting status? call the CC?



350??? 
Last tine when I was using airtel 3g it was 254pm for 1GB 3G. When they increased price? 1GB 3g doesn't worth this much  fcking indian tel providers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> 350???
> Last tine when I was using airtel 3g it was 254pm for 1GB 3G. When they increased price? 1GB 3g doesn't worth this much  fcking indian tel providers.



the price is valid for intra-circle 3g roaming services. other circles where Airtel has acquired 3g license have 1 gb @ Rs 249. 

*www.dnaindia.com/money/report-airt...ircles-today-other-networks-to-follow-1985007



> In a press statement, Airtel said it would now offer the 3G services in Haryana, Maharashtra, Goa, Kerala, MPCG (Madhya Pradesh & Chhatisgarh), Gujarat, Kolkata and UP (east) from Monday. "Customers in these circles will join the 10-million plus Airtel 3G customers across the country to enjoy exhilarating capabilities of high speed internet on the move,” the statement said. It also announced the tariffs for prepaid and postpaid users. For prepaid, the rates range between Rs 25 and Rs 350, while for post-paid it's between Rs 50-500.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2014)

Why is Vodafone 3g so slow in mumbai. I hardly get over 2mbps. In Reliance i used to get 6-7mbps


----------



## bhvm (May 28, 2014)

I have no Option but to Go for BSNL 3G becasue no other companies offering 3G in my area.

Service is pretty pathetic. The 3G signal is down about 5 days in a month (randomly)and sometimes for days.
Speeds early morning are 500KB/s
During day 67KB/s
Sometimes it will be stuck on 12KB/s (even on WCDMA forced)

However the convinience is much better than Fixed/Broadband.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 29, 2014)

bhvm said:


> I have no Option but to Go for BSNL 3G becasue no other companies offering 3G in my area.
> 
> Service is pretty pathetic. The 3G signal is down about 5 days in a month (randomly)and sometimes for days.
> Speeds early morning are 500KB/s
> ...


ok, we all know that BSNL is pathetic when it comes to service. I use two BSNL SIM's and ask me how troublesome it is to make calls or receive calls when the network is down. Coming to the point, BSNL has the same plan for 2G & 3G, so, maybe when you get low speed (12 KB/s), it might be because of 2G signals.


----------



## ariftwister (May 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've applied for MNP to get my number ported from Airtel to BSNL (airtel 3g rates are Rs 350 for 1gb data for 1 month here, which sux). how do I check the porting status? call the CC?



350 OMG Here at tamil nadu we used to have 1Gb 3g @ 127 but starting from May they have hiked the price to 255 (1.25GB) but seriously 350 is too much. Btw which circle are you?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> 350 OMG Here at tamil nadu we used to have 1Gb 3g @ 127 but starting from May they have hiked the price to 255 (1.25GB) but seriously 350 is too much. Btw which circle are you?



MP/CG circle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

Whenever I select "WCDMA only", the network signal disappears in BSNL 3g 

what to do?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

^ get a better connection..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> ^ get a better connection..



but i just ported into BSNL for cheapest 3G network.


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Whenever I select "WCDMA only", the network signal disappears in BSNL 3g
> 
> what to do?



Because you don't have BSNL 3G network in your area...The funny thing is that at my home sometimes I get full 3G signal from BSNL and sometimes like after a month *zero signal* 

You should have checked which provider has 3G network in your locality before porting


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> Because you don't have BSNL 3G network in your area...The funny thing is that at my home sometimes I get full 3G signal from BSNL and sometimes like after a month *zero signal*
> 
> You should have checked which provider has 3G network in your locality before porting



before porting in, i got 3g signal on my dad's bsnl sim.


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> before porting in, i got 3g signal on my dad's bsnl sim.



Put your sim in other phones and try once or contact Customer Support.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] it just came to my mind now that, a year ago when I went to BSNL exchange office for porting my Docomo to BSNL 3G they said "port karne me 3G nahi milega. 3G ke liye naya sim lena hoga" and I bought a new sim.

Check out if you have got a 128K 3G sim or not?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> Put your sim in other phones and try once or contact Customer Support.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



nope, got the normal sim, they said, "shuru me yehi sim milega" (you'll get this sim only initially) even though BSNL site states that i can buy microSim initially too.  

3g works but barely. signal's too damn weak inside house.

- - - Updated - - -

did you got 3g network after getting the usim?


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

I see....May be you should reach them or see if any other member can give you some solution


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

will check for 3g signal in a location with proper 2g signal (even the 2g signal fluctuates here).

i don't think that even CC guys can help. most probably the bsnl tower is too far from my house.


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm that might be the reason.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2014)

Update: Even with almost zero network, I'm getting around 460 kilobits/second on an average. 
Switching to wcdma only doesn't drops the network now.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Update: Even with almost zero network, I'm getting around 460 kilobits/second on an average.
> Switching to wcdma only doesn't drops the network now.



Congrats


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

Good speed 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/05/uravyqu2.jpg


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 27, 2014)

Any idea about BSNL's 3G speeds? I was thinking of using data services on my smartphone. I've a BSNL number and also, BSNL has cheaper plans than Airtel, Vodafone and others.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> Any idea about BSNL's 3G speeds? I was thinking of using data services on my smartphone. I've a BSNL number and also, BSNL has cheaper plans than Airtel, Vodafone and others.


Check my post above your post. I am using BSNL.


----------



## sahil1033 (Nov 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check my post above your post. I am using BSNL.


Where do you live?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> Where do you live?


Raipur, MP/CG circle. Every provider has now increased data rates


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 14, 2015)

I want to switch from MTNL to a different provider due to bad 3G Coverage and Network Coverage in my area (Bhayander, Thane). I am looking at Reliance GSM. Anyone here have experience with it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2016)

Trai just made data packs more affordable by increasing their validity to a year &ndash; Tech



> Last month Trai had released a consultation paper on changing the regulations to allow for telecom service providers to sell data top up vouchers with longer validity. Today, it has released the amendment to the Consumer Protection Regulations, that allow this. The new regulations will come into effect after being published in the Official DoT Gazette.
> 
> The single point amendment changes the validity of top up data packs from 90 days to 365 days. This change is made to increase the use of internet in India, as well as retain new subscribers to internet data plans. New internet users are not familiar with the usage, and this means that they might not be able to use up the entire amount of data allocated to them, within the validity of the voucher.




Now, all we need to do is wait for those plans with year long validity


----------



## bhvm (Aug 20, 2016)

There WERE nice year long plans. Atleast BSNL had it.
There was a plan worth 3300 that gave 30GB for 1 year.
There was also one at 1250 for 12GB a year.

Many years ago, Airtel had UL 2g Plans for 999, 3 months val.

They spoiled it by making something like 4500 & only 2.5 GB per month (not dynamic 30 GB)
I haven't check with them again.


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2016)

In Bhubaneswar, Odisha, Airtel is the best imo when it comes to speed and coverage. But its pricey as well.

I am using Reliance 3G sim for Data. Here, we have these data specific sims which we can buy for around Rs 200 bucks which have 1 GB + 1 GB for 56 days validity. Proper value for money!


----------

